# Pics of my german frogroom



## pumillio (Jul 24, 2010)

a collection of pictures of my frogroom. Not all of them are published in my blog 
Zoozimmer

Frank


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

That is an amazing room. Makes me want one of my own even more


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Has a very comforting feel to it, VERY Nice!! What type of substrate are you using?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW. The Germans always do it right!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice! I'd love a room like that!


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Gorgeous! The use of beige colors and large potted plants outside the tanks gives it a safari feel. Very cool!


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow! Awesome!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I LOVE it!!! Very, nice indeed.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I love it ! When can I move in ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet!!


----------



## Pickét (Feb 15, 2011)

wow, can I sleep there?


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

How on earth do you keep that banana looking so nice indoors?


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

Incredible room! Amazingly well done. Can you give more info on the rack system itself? I am looking for something similar here in the US as a display rack. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on the availability here in the US for something similar without a ground up build?


----------



## pumillio (Jul 24, 2010)

thank you very much for your nice comments. I hope I can answer all questions.
The rack is a system from ent - terrarientechnik. I used the special frog tanks for the rack. You can plan your own system on E.N.T. Terrarientechnik - Konfigurator. I just glued some plastic film in safari style  on the panels. As you can see, my rack has an automatic sprinkler system, which spares a lot of work.

Here is a picture of the assembling. 










The substrate I used are plates made of xaxim for the bottom and polystyrene conspersed with xaxim and peat for the walls.

Sorry, but I have no hotel here in germany, so that you can't sleep or move in , but if you stay in the near you are welcome for a visit.

O.K. and the question about the banana. Should I say that becomes from my magical gardening competence ?  No worry, it's an artifical banane, but a very authentic looking one. All the plants in the room are artifical, but it's looks really real. I like that in particular when I turn my jungle lights in rack system on, like on that picture: 










Closing I would remark that it 's not a pure frog room. Beside the 10 Frogtanks are 11 Aquariumtanks in my private paradies. If you want to see more about it, just visit my blog on Zoozimmer 

Frank


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice frogroom!



Todd


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

I think you should come to Phoenix, AZ and build me one!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job! It looks very good.


----------



## pumillio (Jul 24, 2010)

To my last posting I want to add that all the plants in the Frogroom are artifical, but all the plants in the tanks (fish and frog tanks) are natural. 

Frank


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

pumillio said:


> To my last posting I want to add that all the plants in the Frogroom are artifical, but all the plants in the tanks (fish and frog tanks) are natural.
> 
> Frank


Ah, you got me. Looks great- very convincing.


----------



## RaymondK (Jan 4, 2009)

Hallo Frank,

Es seht mal schön aus 
Ich komme aus die Niederlände und spreche auch ein bischen Deutsch. Ich komme auch oft in Deutschland, zum Beispiel Hamm. Deutsche Leute haben schöne Frösche! Alle Arten sind möglich in Deutschland.

Wenn du immer Blaubeiner Nachtzuchten verkauft, höre ich es gerne . Ich suche noch 1 Weibchen. Ich habe 2 Männer und 1 Weibchen jetzt.


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the racks and vivs, Frank. Once again, the room looks great. I am looking forward to reading your blog today.


----------



## pumillio (Jul 24, 2010)

Former and actual inhabitants of my frog room:


----------



## pumillio (Jul 24, 2010)

2 good news:

at Thursday I can release my little leucomelas in the tank of his parents and at the same time I saw my azureus male with a tadpool on his back . I'm very happy to give you this informations. You can see of both events pictures on my frogroom blog. 

greetings from germany

Frank


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, schöne Frösche. Ich bin sehr eifersüchtig. Hätte ich doch nur Geld ... na ja, so ist das. Macht's weiter. 

Alles gute


----------

